# For a person who have French Press, what should be the next brewing method?



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

For a person who have French Press and starter grinder, what should be the next brewing method? Most importantly, why do you think it should be the next step?

Thank you.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

An aeropress seems the logical next step , similar method to your French press but will encourage you more to learn techniques e.g. Weighing and timing


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting question. In that annoying consultative manner that I've been reading about recently. Why do you want to move on from (or supplement) the french press?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A double walled, steel French press like a Bodum Columbia to allow longer steeps without as big a temperature drop & a better mesh for keeping silt out of the cup.

A Melitta style drip cone (with just one or two small holes) if you just want to do simple pour overs without a gooseneck kettle. Easy to use once dialled in.

A V60 if you want to go the whole hog with gooseneck & more controlled pours.

You say a "starter grinder", what would this be exactly? A Porlex/Rhino will suffice.

You haven't mentioned scales for dosing & brewing (0.1g resolution, minimum), these are a given.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Better coffee, and better technique for the french press ? What coffee are you using and how are you using it . The french press is one of the most brutally ill used pieces of coffee equipment going


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Better coffee, and better technique for the french press ? What coffee are you using and how are you using it . The french press is one of the most brutally ill used pieces of coffee equipment going


Thank you.. I am using French Press with fresh roasted coffee beans and grind it before brewing.







The only purpose is spice it up my coffee experience. For technique, I have just seen the James Hoffman method but I haven't tried it yet.



MWJB said:


> A double walled, steel French press like a Bodum Columbia to allow longer steeps without as big a temperature drop & a better mesh for keeping silt out of the cup.
> 
> A Melitta style drip cone (with just one or two small holes) if you just want to do simple pour overs without a gooseneck kettle. Easy to use once dialled in.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. The grinder from local producer, so I think that it is not internationally known. But it is one of the best option for starters. I am considering pour-over methods, will it be too hard without too much equipment? Does it add up enough diversity to my coffee experience?



Thecatlinux said:


> An aeropress seems the logical next step , similar method to your French press but will encourage you more to learn techniques e.g. Weighing and timing


Thank you. I considered Aeropress, but I gave up because of plastic. I know it is free from some of chemicals but it is still plastic..



jlarkin said:


> Interesting question. In that annoying consultative manner that I've been reading about recently. Why do you want to move on from (or supplement) the french press?


Just to spice it up coffee experience. I am happy with my french press by the way..


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Miriel said:


> Thanks.. The grinder from local producer, so I think that it is not internationally known. But it is one of the best option for starters. I am considering pour-over methods, will it be too hard without too much equipment? Does it add up enough diversity to my coffee experience.


It will be easy enough, when dialled in, with scales and a regular kettle...easier still if you use a small kettle that will minimum boil your brew water weight without burning up the element. Paper filtered drip will reduce the silt in your cup, if you adopt the Hoffman method and are careful, it is not likely to increase diversity, but it can make a quicker cup. Whether using French press or drip filter, you're aiming for pretty much the same result, the beans provide the diversity.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> It will be easy enough, when dialled in, with scales and a regular kettle...easier still if you use a small kettle that will minimum boil your brew water weight without burning up the element. Paper filtered drip will reduce the silt in your cup, if you adopt the Hoffman method and are careful, it is not likely to increase diversity, but it can make a quicker cup. Whether using French press or drip filter, you're aiming for pretty much the same result, the beans provide the diversity.


I haven't adopt Hoffman method, but I will definitely try it. Then, what about pour-over methods vs moka pot?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Moka pot = stronger coffee, a little more silty unless you try an Aeropress paper over the grounds, or filter through a paper cone filter.

The brew method is just what you use to extract the coffee, they differ mainly in strength of drink produced (moka pot & espresso are stronger, but can be diluted) & the non dissolved solids in the cup (silt/dust). If a brew method makes your coffee taste wildly different, it's more likely something that you are doing differently.

There is no "vs", use what you have, get familiar with it so you can make drinks you enjoy & making them does not become a chore.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Moka pot = stronger coffee, a little more silty unless you try an Aeropress paper over the grounds, or filter through a paper cone filter.
> 
> The brew method is just what you use to extract the coffee, they differ mainly in strength of drink produced (moka pot & espresso are stronger, but can be diluted) & the non dissolved solids in the cup (silt/dust). If a brew method makes your coffee taste wildly different, it's more likely something that you are doing differently.
> 
> There is no "vs", use what you have, get familiar with it so you can make drinks you enjoy & making them does not become a chore.


Thank you.. I understood your point and you are right..

I will buy one pour-over and then moka pot maybe or vice versa








Recently, I had great espresso experiences in Italy but it is almost impossible to get in home without spending too much money, right?

Lastly, I haven't decided yet, so any suggestions are more than welcomed.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a Moka pot quite often just lately. Very quick and simple. I also use AeroPress filters with it. Wash one under the tap and place it on the filter, it will stick there. 15g of coffee for a 6 cup Moka will give you a nice mug full. Just top up with hot water (milk optional). I use one for my breakfast routine and it takes maybe 5 minutes more than using a jar of instant (including cleaning it afterwards).

V60 is also a quick brewing method, and quite rewarding when done right.


----------



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I use a Moka pot quite often just lately. Very quick and simple. I also use AeroPress filters with it. Wash one under the tap and place it on the filter, it will stick there. 15g of coffee for a 6 cup Moka will give you a nice mug full. Just top up with hot water (milk optional). I use one for my breakfast routine and it takes maybe 5 minutes more than using a jar of instant (including cleaning it afterwards).
> 
> V60 is also a quick brewing method, and quite rewarding when done right.


Thank you.

How result differs from a standart Moka Pot if it is used with Aeropress filters?

Actually, I bought a Moka Pot this week. But I have very low quality beans so I did not have great experience with it and I recognized a problem on it and returned it.

Now I try to decide whether I like Moka Pot method if I use it with quality beans or should I change the brewing method so that I buy V60 instead of Moka Pot..


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

You can get the V60 in glass. If you don't want plastic. I find that this is the system I am using more and more at home.

If you have a good coffee shop near you see if they do different brew styles, see what you like in a sort of try before you buy.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I like using the V60 for quality light roast single origin beans with 'fruit' tasting notes. The taste is so clean, I only drink it black.

Moka produces a strong cup with a heavier mouth feel even when watered down. Using an aero press filter will clean up the taste by filtering out the non solubles.

I like both methods. They are not expensive so you can try both and see what you like.


----------

